

Music Hack Day New York Video Recap - johndbritton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys5iU_4w73Y

======
huertanix
This looks like it was a pretty awesome time. Is this sort of thing open to
anyone wanting to build something cool? Could I happen-to-be-in-New-York-City
my way into the next Music Hack Day?

~~~
johndbritton
NYHacker & General Assembly are hosting events like this on a quarterly basis.

NYHacker: <http://nyhacker.org> General Assembly: <http://generalassemb.ly>

